# Eclipse-Plugin gesucht



## Ark (7. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Plugin für Eclipse, das mir alle Caller-/Callee-Abhängigkeiten von Methoden untereinander auf einmal zu visualisieren vermag. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen? Geht das hier in die Richtung, in die ich will? Irgendwie kriege ich aber es nicht hin, genau das zu installieren (so als hätte ich etwas vergessen).

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:
Metrics 1.3.6


----------



## Ark (7. Mrz 2009)

"This version requires Eclipse 3.1", heißt es da. Ich habe 3.4.1 installiert. Was also wie tun? Einfach die zip-Datei passend im eclipse-Verzeichnis zu entpacken, scheint jedenfalls nicht zu reichen.

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Hast du versucht ob es funktioniert?
Bin nicht ganz sicher, vielleicht haben sie sich umbenannt:
SourceForge.net: Eclipse Metrics


----------



## Ark (7. Mrz 2009)

Seltsam, weder das Erstgenannte noch das Zweitgenannte scheinen zu funktionieren.

Ich habe jeweils die Datei(en) runtergeladen und ins Plugin-Verzeichnis (/opt/eclipse/plugins) kopiert. Anschließend habe ich Eclipse gestartet, aber nichts gefunden, was sich irgendwie geändert hätte oder dazugekommen wäre. Ein Plugin für JavaCC hatte ich erst neulich auf die gleiche Weise installiert, und dieses funktioniert auch. *wunder*

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Mit Eclipse 3.4 tut man das nicht mehr so. Nicht über update sites ausgelieferte Plugins kommen in eclipse/dropins


----------



## Ark (7. Mrz 2009)

Das scheint leider auch nichts zu helfen (ich habe einfach die jar-Datei des zweiten Plugins in dropins verschoben). Wie könnte ich denn von Eclipse aus überprüfen, ob es (wenigstens formal) installiert wurde? Ich kenne mich mit den Plugins selbst nicht aus, aber als reiner Anwender habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Könnte es etwas bringen, Eclipse mit root-Rechten zu starten?

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2009)

Im log sollte stehen was es für Probleme mit dem Plugin gab.


----------



## musiKk (7. Mrz 2009)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> Wie könnte ich denn von Eclipse aus überprüfen, ob es (wenigstens formal) installiert wurde?



Help - About - Plug-in Details und in der Spalte Plug-in name nach "metrics Plug-in" schauen. Alternativ kannst du auch in die Eigenschaften eines Projekts gehn, da müsste im Baum der Eintrag "Metrics" auftauchen. Da musst du, wenns richtig installiert wurde, sowieso hin, weil die Metrics standardmäßig bei den Projekten deaktiviert sind.


----------



## Ark (8. Mrz 2009)

Nichts. Man könnte meinen, ich hätte überhaupt gar nichts getan. oO

@Wildcard: Was für Logs meinst du?

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2009)

$workspace/.metadata/.log


----------



## Ark (8. Mrz 2009)

Danke, ich habe mal nachgesehen. Es gibt vom Plugin, das ich im ersten Beitrag erwähne, z.B. folgende Einträge:

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2009-03-07 13:46:31.480
!MESSAGE Problems resolving provisioning plan.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2009-03-07 13:46:31.480
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from net.certiv.callgraph 0.7.0.200901011414 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.pde.ui/3.4.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2009-03-07 13:46:31.480
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from net.certiv.callgraph 0.7.0.200901011414 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.zest.core/1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 2 0 2009-03-07 13:46:31.480
!MESSAGE Unable to satisfy dependency from net.certiv.callgraph 0.7.0.200901011414 to requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.zest.layouts/1.0.0.
```
Auf der Download-Seite von CallGraph heißt es dazu:


> Installation & Requirements
> 
> CallGraph 0.7.0+:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Log-Datei umbenenne und dann Eclipse starte und wieder beende, wird keine Log-Datei erzeugt.

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2009)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Log-Datei umbenenne und dann Eclipse starte und wieder beende, wird keine Log-Datei erzeugt.


Weil sich an deiner Configuration seit dem letzten mal nichts geändert hat, also versucht p2 auch nicht mehr die PlugIns zu laden.
Installier die Zest über die Ganymede Update Site und versuch es nochmal (sollte bestandteil von GEF sein).
Es ist zum Brechen wenn PlugIn Entwickler keine Update Site für ihr Produkt anbieten, damit hat man nur ärger...


----------



## Ark (13. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe nun die Update-Seite Eclipse bekannt gemacht etc. pp., aber es will nach wie vor einfach nichts klappen.

Vielleicht sollte ich ganz /opt/eclipse über den Jordan schicken?

Ark


----------

